# The Official Beer Talk Thread



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I am Starting this up so we can talk about the many fine beers out there, and give our good and bads about them giving people new tastes to try.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I had a Yuengling the other night. I really liked it. Anyone else like it, or am I the only one?


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Nope, drank Yuengling for years, good stuff, especially the dark....


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Ohh a thread all about me, I mean BEER!

*Most commonly drunk beer : *

Tooheys New

_Born in 1931, Tooheys New was a 'new' style of beer - a draught lager brewed for full flavour when served icy cold - a refreshing alternative to the warm English ales that were common at the time. _
_Tooheys New is the classic, easy-drinking Australian lager brewed with no artificial additives and no preservatives. Its lightly hopped, malty character delivers the perfect balance of bitter and sweet beer flavours. It is low in effervescence to enhance refreshment - ensuring that each sip tastes as good as the first._

*Some Local Favourites: *

James Squire:

_*James Squire* (1754 - 16 May 1822), a convict transported to Australia, is credited with the first successful cultivation of hops in Australia at the turn of the 19th century, and is also considered to have founded Australia's first commercial brewery in 1798, though John Boston appears to have opened a brewery making a form of corn beer two years earlier.[sup][1][/sup]_
_Squire was convicted of stealing in 1785 and was transported to Australia as a convict on the First Fleet in 1788. Squire ran a number of successful ventures during his life, including a farm, a popular tavern called The Malting Shovel, a bakery, a butcher shop and a credit union. He also became a town constable in the Eastern Farms district of Sydney. As a testament to the rise of position in society (from shame to fame), his death in 1822 was marked with the biggest funeral ever held in the colony._

Angry Man:

_*Murray's Angry Man Pale Ale* is a unique mix of classic UK and US pale ale styles. The best of British and German malts balances the huge citrus hop aroma and flavour strongly influenced by generous use of New Zealand-grown Motueka and Pacifica hops. A brilliant light-golden colour, Murray's Angry Man Pale Ale has a full-bodied finish and complex character. This is well balanced with biscuity/toffee flavours from selected caramalts._

*Best beer ever : *

Steinlager Pure

_Steinlager Pure contains No Additives and No Preservatives. __Just Water, Barley, Hops and Yeast - all sourced from New Zealand._
_Steinlager Pure uses a selection of New Zealand's finest hops, including a new variety called Pacific Jade specially commissioned by Steinlager. Pacific Jade delivers a smooth, refreshing flavour designed to appeal to a new generation of premium beer drinkers._


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

I am from St. Louis, home of the mighty Budwieser, and I recently lived near Philadelphia for 18 months and drank Yuengling almost exclusively. I'm not saying it's the best beer out there, but Yuengling is the finest lager produced by a large brewery in the USA IMO. There are finer lagers from abroad and I'm sure there's a microbrew or two that may be better but it is fine stuff, not your normal mass produced American swill. And now that I'm back in St. Louis and I can't get it it p*sses me off. Sorry.
Has anyone else out there tried Samuel Smith's Nut Brown Ale from the UK? Marvellous stuff. Cheers ..Bruno.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Agreed - in PA Yuengling was by far the best value beer. Probably few people outside the west coast of USA can get these, but my two favorites right now are Figuora Mountain Brewing and Firestone Walker. Another favorite on tap in much of the US is Boddingtons Pub Ale -- like Guinness, it's on nitrogen not CO2


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Best Beer add ever!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

We're lucky enough here in the small town I live (Chilliwack) in to have a local brewery. This is good stuff, really nice and fresh and
bottled just down the road.

http://www.oldyalebr...g.com/Our-Beers


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Southwark old stout #1 @ 7.4% ( six of these buggas will do it)
Cooperrs Sparkling Ale #2 @ 5.8%
Coopers Stout. #3 @ 6.4% I think
All full strengthies, but also all sth Aussie! ( doesn't taste like cat piss)


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Cooper's. Doesn't need big ads, it just -is-.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm a big fan of IPSs. A few I like being,
Red Hook(probably my favorite),
Dog Fish Head 90min.,
Ranger,

I tried one this weekend called Dale's Pale Ale. It's outta Colorado, not terrible, but seems like the "cheap beer" version of an IPA, although not with the always welcome "cheap beer" price.

Anyone else dig IPAs? Trying new ones has become somewhat of a hobby and would love to get some input.


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

Mmmmmm....beer.

Ok, I NEVER drank beer until I was almost 30. A friend turned me on to craft brews. Now I am hooked. Coming from Ohio I have a fondness for Great Lakes Brewery version of IPA called Burning River. Big, bold, hoppy. A little syrupy. LIving in NY I have TRIED to like Ithaca Brewery...I can't. It is soulless. The FINEST NY beer I have had is from Brewery Ommegang in Cooperstown. I used to order it by the case. A room temp Witte from Ommegang is stunning.

If I decide to drink anything other than Ommegang or Great Lakes, it has to be Finest Kind IPA from SmuttyNose Brewery. Recently tried another NY beer called CBs Alpha Caged Monkey IPA. I rate it pretty highly, but it can be inconsistent.

The FINEST BEER in the world is Fraoch Heather Ale from a barrel. The brewmaster (williams Bros Brewing Co) came to DC from Scotland to give a tasting at the Brickskellar. It was a whole presentation complete with PowerPoint slides and beer. It was phenomenal. I live in wine country. I have high expectations of crafted beverages. Fraoch buries any competition. The bottled and pasteurized versions are flat and soulless. The keg/barrel version is like a fine Riesling in its full flower...ahem.


----------

